

A regex for fixing e-mail typos (turn "joegmai.cm" into "joegmail.com") - charliepark
https://github.com/charliepark/fat_fingers

======
dbaupp
What happens when someone tries to enter an email from e.g Cameroon (.cm),
Macau (.mo), Oman (.om), Niger (.ne), Greece (.gr)? And even a domain like
'gill.com' gets "corrected" to 'gmail.com'.

Unconditional server-side "correction" is the wrong solution, a client-side
javascript warning is much better.

